# help with 18 and 20 inch rims on 70 GTO



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

I want to run 18x8 on front and 20x8.5 or 10 on rear. Hotchkis suspension on it. i guess my questions are fitment and offset? anyone do this or can help?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know where you're going to find 20" x 10" x 120mm pattern with a 45-55mm or so offset unless you get some **** expensive custom ones made and you're willing to also do the fender rolling/cutting and some inside fender work too.


----------



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is on a 1970 GTO


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw a '70 with that type of "tall" wheels and skinny (sidewall) tires. It looked, well, FUNNY... I mean "entertaining" funny... Why would you do such a thing to THE classic muscle car? (many, including non-Pontiac people, believe '70 GTO to be the ESSENCE of "muscle car" as far as appearance goes) Wheel Vintiques offers 15" and 16" Rallye IIs that look like they "belong" there. 

Not making fun, just curious, as I don't understand the rationale behind it. Maybe I'm just too old...

Jim


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

17s are about as big as I like on these cars, but I have seen some really nice protouring cars with huge tires, but they were more like converted Pro Street cars with 15" wide rear tires 20s and slammed. And built by the pro shops for Sema.. Not Gangster cars with Candy adds on them.


----------



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have disc brakes all around which has the need for at least 17" wheels. I have a set of 18" temporary wheels on it now. I think slightly larger on the rear will still look respectable. im not looking to make this "gangstered out" clean smooth wheels. Just a little more to fill the wells. but i am still looking for an answer on offset +/-


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

You might want to try the Team Chevelle forums. They do more of that kind of stuff than I've seen here on the GTO forum. 
Personally I'm not a fan of massive hoops on any muscle car. I intentionally selected a Baer Brakes kit that would allow me to use 15" wheels.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a friend at a shop a few years ago that would let me try different tire/wheel combos on my cars to check fitment. That way I could check the different combos and didn't have to rely on ancedotal info on the internet or get opinions that I didn't ask for......


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a pic of a GTO with Vette rims on it, looks really good. But also has an IRS rear with coilovers. I think there c6 rims, so 18s and 19s.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a link to one. The front wheels are 19x8 and the rears are 20x10. The tires are 245-35ZR-19 in the front and 275-40ZR-20 in the rear. There is an url on one of the pic's and the name of the wheel designer.
LINK Click Here


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

try this forum for that info Wheels & Tires lots of knowledgeable people there for that set up


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

likethat said:


> LINK Click Here


This was one of the pics that motivated me to build my car, love it! Also, to leave the spoiler off.


----------



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks for help. still dont have the answers but im still looking


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

When I put my Vette rims on my 454 SS I just put the rims in the wheel well where they looked right, measured the space between the rim and brake drum and bought adapters based on that. Most stock rims are 5" backspacing.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

likethat said:


> Here is a link to one. The front wheels are 19x8 and the rears are 20x10. The tires are 245-35ZR-19 in the front and 275-40ZR-20 in the rear. There is an url on one of the pic's and the name of the wheel designer.
> LINK Click Here


Dont care for that look, but that's just me. I'm just used to seeing the old goats with 15 or 16 in rims and 60 series rubber on them. Would like to see side by side photo of that orange goat with some 15s or 16s and some 60 series rubber with maybe even white lettered Goodyear or Uniroyal on them. Those big wheels make the car look, well, funny IMO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tires with no or little sidewall makes for a harsh ride too. :/


----------



## codywp (Apr 4, 2011)

....


----------



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

codywp thanks for the useless answer. I didnt ask for a opinion. I was asking for technical advice not opinions. I understand what came on the car in 1970, but this is 2011 and its MY car.


----------

